

Ask HN: Pitch deck question about team members? - mgallivan

Most pitch decks seem to have a section about the team, and they usually detail previous start-ups, funding, etc.<p>But what happens if it's your first start-up?  Should I even have a team section?
======
jcc80
I've never smelled a pitch deck but I'd say absolutely yes. The team section
isn't just a rundown of precious startups - it's you. What have you done,
built or hacked that shows these people you're someone who gets things
done/they can trust with their money. It's all part of the story - what can
you tell them that they'll remember & be impressed with that ties into why
this idea, why you, why now.

If you're thinking about not including it due to lack of confidence, that's a
mistake.

------
staunch
Yes, you always want to talk about your team.

Unless everyone is fresh out of school (and even then) you should have some
history of past achievements. Ideally startup-type projects that you can show.
Work you've previous done as a team is especially relevant.

Investors are looking for evidence you know what you're doing. Evidence that
your (marketer|designer|programmer) is a great \1.

------
petervandijck
Yes, the team slide is the first slide (before product). They're investing in
you.

------
barrynolan
Yes - and upfront. Skills, achievements, passion. They are investing in the
team

